# Beginner's Rubik's Cube Tutorial



## mrjames113083 (Jan 1, 2013)

A how to cube tutorial for beginners. Designed for those who have little to no experience and need somewhere to start. 

The video is my attempt to add to the cubing community. Sometimes when searching for a way to start, some people get discouraged by how complicated some methods or tutorials can be. This video is as straight forward and simple as possible with time stamps to skip ahead or go back whenever needed.

This method can be built upon easily. By adding in F2L, the 7 sunes, and a few PLLs, a person averaging 2 minutes with this method can drop well below 30 seconds and then some. 

Forward this video to anyone you know who is just starting to or wishes to learn.


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

First layer corners: Maybe you could have explained the case where 2 or more edges are correctly oriented, but incorrectly permuted (ex. WOB-corner is in WOG-slot, and WOG-corner is in WOB-slot)

For beginners the description would be easier to understand (PLL-stage) if you changed "Perm Edges" and "Perm Corners" into "Placing edges" or something like that

But yeah, i watched the entire thing


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't want to get too technical. Keep in mind this video is for those who have little to no experience, so the terminology had to be kept simple and the explanations simpler.


----------



## larosh12 (Mar 13, 2013)

My average using beginners method is 1 min 10 secs, best 53 secs . Do you think i should move onto Fridrich


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 13, 2013)

larosh12 said:


> My average using beginners method is 1 min 10 secs, best 53 secs . Do you think i should move onto Fridrich



Yes.


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 13, 2013)

larosh12 said:


> My average using beginners method is 1 min 10 secs, best 53 secs . Do you think i should move onto Fridrich


If you want to get faster.


----------



## larosh12 (May 2, 2013)

I average round 45 2ith the beginner method now.best time 29 secs


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 3, 2013)

That's pretty good in my opinion. With the Beginner Method, I never hit sub 50. I just moved to Fridrich, then the amount of algs intimidated me and I found Roux...which is just amazing. I suggest you look into Fridrich, Roux, and maybe Petrus and ZZ if you feel like it's time to make a switch.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 3, 2013)

larosh12 said:


> I average round 45 2ith the beginner method now.best time 29 secs


Learn CFOP, it will make 29 your average in 2 weeks.


----------

